# Scott's Hopeful Noobie Journal



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey!

So basically I decided it's time for real change - I am seriously unhappy with my body to the point I struggle to even look in the mirror at myself. This is something I will learn to do over time. Three years ago I used to be 19 stone 6 pound - very insecure, bullied and never left my home unless I had to (life is cruel).

I woke up one day and wanted change so I then started running and eventually cut my diet back with results beginning to show.

A year ago I joined the gym met someone who seemed pretty clued up on how and what to do - learnt a lot from him and took it from there....I then joined this website and realised there is a lot of stuff I have to learn which leads to me saying...

I would like to thank simon the pieman for his massive help towards my training and diet. I would also like to thank the rest of the people on here for all my questions being answered so quickly and so full of positiveness! Thank you!

I will be doing the following...

*STATS*

*
*

23 Years Old

5ft 11ish

13 Stone 10 Pound

*
AIMS*

*
*

- Lose as much weight as I can until my abs show

*I have forever wanted this, it has been a massive part of my journey "dreaming of a 6-pack" I know a lot of people on here may think that is stupid but it's just a personal thing to me and I will finally believe in myself if I can achieve this.*

*
*

- Keep as much muscle as I can (not a major amount to reserve)

*DIET UPDATE*

KETO STYLE DIET - 1800CALS / 100G FAT / 200G PROTEIN / 20G CARBS

*TRAINING*

*
*

*
*I will be going gym 4 days per week followed by 5 Days a week fasted cardio.

Push / Pull / Legs / Push

Pull / Legs/ Push / Pull

Legs / Push / Pull / Legs

*REPEAT*

I haven't really set myself a target date - I just wanted to use this journal system on here to track my progress and see what I can do when I put my mind and motivation to it. I also wanted to post here as I know how helpful most of you lot are and would love any constructive criticism given if I am not seeing results - I am aware I may hit walls and eat to much or eat to little and feel like **** - but I will fight on.

I will take pictures every 2 or 3 weeks depending and to see any positives or negatives.

Weight will be taking firstly on Sunday - then carried on Saturdays after.

Day 1 - Sunday 18th August 2013 -*13 stone 10*



Week 3 - Saturday 7th September - *13 stone 3*



Week 7 - Saturday 5th October - *STOPPED WEIGHT CHECKING*



@simonthepieman

New photos above - i think altho the photos are different you can see i am making some progress - its definately not getting worse!

Need to stop having 2 cheat days lol!

Really need to get my GF to take the pics in same position! Will do so from now on...altho i recon i look a little less bloated.

LETS SHIFT SOME BAD FAT! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done on that amount of weight loss mate :thumb:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well done on that amount of weight loss mate :thumb:


Thank you mate - It's taken it's time but i learnt it doesn't come on over night - so it will not come off over night!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

You have done really well mate. Keep at it.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Aslan said:


> You have done really well mate. Keep at it.


Thank you : ) lets hope i can do better!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday- PUSH - 19.8.2013*

First day of my new chapter - everything went as planned and was as followed...

Started of by stretching whole body - Proceeded to treadmill for intervals.

30 Second Sprints -> 15 Second Jog *X8*

Although i do fasted cardio, I still like to hit the treadmill before training - Gives me a motivation boost to smash my work out!

*Training* - *PUSH*

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

Warm Up Set - 40KG - 15 Reps

Set 1 - 60KG - 12 Reps

Set 2 - 65KG - 10 Reps

Set 3 - 65KG - 10 Reps

Set 3 - 70KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 70KG - 5 Reps

Set 5 - 80KG - FAILURE (Managed 3 Reps)

*Dumbbell Incline Flies*

Warm Up Set - 30KG - 15 Reps

Set 1 - 50KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 50KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 60KG - 5 Reps

Set 4 - 65KG - 5 Reps

Set 5 - 65KG - 5 Reps

Note - Made sure had full form with these as it's very easy to cheat - stretched 2 negatives at the end of each set

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 - 30KG - 12 Reps

Set 2 - 30KG - 12 Reps

Set 3 - 35KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 35KG - Failure - 6 full reps

*EZ Bar Close Grip Bench Press*

Set 1 - 50KG - 5 Reps

Set 2 - 50KG - 5 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 30KG - 12 Reps

Set 5 - 30KG - Negatives - 10 full reps

*Cable Push down super set*

Set 1

Heavy - 40KG - 8 Reps

Light - 20KG - 16 Negatives

Repeat three times.

*DIET*

6.00am - 40 Minutes Jog/Sprint variations - for example - See a lamp post, sprint to it then jog and repeat as many times as I can.

Got distracted for 10 minutes as some women felt the need to tell me about how her dog loves the morning air.... still managed a full 30 minutes mind.

7.00am - 2 scoops whey & 5g glutamine - 200ml Water

10.00am - 25g almonds

1.00pm - tinned tuna with 1 tablespoon low fat mayo

4.00pm - 25g Almonds

5.30pm - GYM

7.00pm - 2 scoops whey with 7g creatine & 5g glutatmine

8.30pm - 1 chicken breast with Jacket potato - 2 tablespoons olive oil used & 1 tablespoon low fat may

10.30pm - 170g Greek yogurt with 2 scoops whey & 5g glutamine

11.30pm - BED

Roughly 1900 Calories / 40g Fat / 220g Protein / 70g Carbs

Drank around 6 litres of water today.

- Notes for next push day -

- Complete a more solid rep range

- Get earlier nights sleep

- Switch cable push downs to skull crushers

Fin


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Tuesday - PULL - 20.8.2013*

10 Minute HIIT Intervals -	Run: 15.0	Jog: 8.5

Dead Lift

2X Warm Up - 12 Reps - BAR

Set 1 - 50KG - 10 Reps

Set 2 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 90KG - 5 Reps

Set 4 - 110KG - 4 Reps (5th was about half a rep)

T Bar Rows

Set 1 - 20KG - 15 Slow Reps (I find this warms me up)

Set 2 - 60KG - 5 Reps

Set 3 - 60KG - 5 Reps

Set 4 - 70KG - Failure (Managed 3 Reps)

Concentrated Dumbbell Curls

Set 1 - 7.5KG - 15 Reps

Set 2 - 10KG - 12 Reps

Set 3 - 10KG - 12 Reps

Set 4 - 10KG - 12 Reps

Set 5 - 12.5KG - Failure Negatives

Hammer Curls

Set 1 - 12.5KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 12.5KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 12.5KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 10KG - Failure Negatives

Wide grip pull up

- There is a few hanging bars round my gym so i try and complete 30 - 40 pullups throughout my gym sessions as i cant do that many in a row. (YET)

Diet Stayed the same - 3 litres of water through the day along with 2 cups of green tea and 3 black coffees.

1.5 litre during workout also.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Wednesday - REST DAY - 21.8.2013*

Diet was increased to;

7.00am - 3 eggs scrambled and a protein shake

10.00am - tinned mackerel and veg

1.00pm - tuna and jacket potato

4.00pm - 170g yogurt with 50g almonds

7.00 - sirloin steak with jacket potato and veg

10.00 - 2 scoops whey, 7g creatine 1 tbsp peanut butter

Had sick bug after dinner and this morning - feeling better now (thursday 11am)

Will be training legs and back to lowered carbs!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thursday - LEGS - 22.8.2013*

Wasn't able to go gym and had been off work so couldn't really leave my house so cardio was...

Run up and down my garden intervals lol...

Sprint one way - Jog back.

Lasted about 12 minutes.

Have weights and a bar in my room with dumbbells also.

Squats (Narrow legged)

Set 1 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 50KG - 5 Negatives

Sumo Squats superset with Stiff Dead Lift

Set [email protected]

Sumo Squat - 12 Reps ->

Stiff Dead Lift - 15 Reps

Set [email protected]

Sumo Squat - 10 Reps ->

Stiff Dead Lift - 12 Reps

Set [email protected]

Sumo Squat - 8 Reps

Stiff Dead Lift - 10 Reps

Set [email protected] Negatives

Sumo Squat - Failure (Managed 18)

Stiff Dead Lift - Failure - (Managed 25)

Legs where well and trainly fcked.

Lunges

Set 1 - 10KG DB - 15 Per Leg

Set 2 - 12.5KG DB - 12 Per Leg

Set 3 - 12.5KG DB - 12 Per Leg

Set 4 - 15KG DB - 10 Per Leg

(Improvement for next time - try and keep my balance - noticed towards the end of sets i swayed a bit)

Not a great session but like i said no gym equipment available - gutted as legs is one my faves 

Diet

7.30am - 2 Scoops Whey / 1 TBSP Peanut Butter - 200ml Whole milk

10.30am - Tuna, Cucumber, Tobasco Sauce, almonds mixed - THE NUTS!

1.30pm - Chicken Salad

4.30pm - 170g Greek yogurt with 2 Scoops of whey

6.30pm - Trained

7.15pm - 2 Scoops whey / 7g Creatine

Dinner - Will be a jacket potato with chicken and veg

Family and GF all eating fish and chips tonight (kill me)

Good day considering i feel low energy from being sick so much yesterday and no gym equipment! Quite proud of myself considering!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Friday - REST DAY - 23.8.2013*

Diet

7.30am - 3x Egg Scrambled

10.30am - 2 Scoops Whey / 2 TBSP Peanut Butter - 200ml Whole milk @

1.30pm - Tuna with 250g(cooked) Brown rice

4.30pm - 170g Greek yogurt with 1 Handful blueberries

7.30pm - 2 Chicken breasts with Jacket potato

- Will drink green tea and black coffee there on after - early night as got early morning gym session 8am PUSH! Cant wait !!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

I have been doing a lot of research into training "full body work outs" - As i still class myself as a beginner i hear these are good.

I am going to finish my PPLP workouts over the next three weeks and maybe give them a blast for a week ? Just as a change - as i noticed my body reacts well to change every now and then.

However - if the PPLP works wonders - i will not change  I am a very strong believer of don't try and fix something if it isn't broken!

WHAT YOU RECKON ?

have a good weekend gaylord!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****. Only just seen this log.

Can't wait until you get a 6 pack. And some curtains :lol:

Just smash the PPL for now. I'm a big fan on full body workouts, but you really need a squat rack. We can definite look at them later


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> ****. Only just seen this log.
> 
> Can't wait until you get a 6 pack. And some curtains :lol:
> 
> Just smash the PPL for now. I'm a big fan on full body workouts, but you really need a squat rack. We can definite look at them later


Haha its kl there aint a lot to see to be fair more of a tracking system for me !

Okay yeah same as mate i worked out my tdee...

2700 apparently.

Low days are at around 1850 and mid at 2400 and high is around 3000+...

Mate im so keen ive been so good all week i cant wait to bake some protein oat cookies tomorrow and eat my gf out looool ! Night!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Read the first post and had to scroll back up (tap talk) to check your starting weight when I saw your current weight. You've done a great job keep up the hard work!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

sined said:


> Read the first post and had to scroll back up (tap talk) to check your starting weight when I saw your current weight. You've done a great job keep up the hard work!


Cheers mate - Year it's a lot of weight but i can't help but think 6 stone over 3 years....surely i could of shorted the amount of time taken if i had done things differently.

I mean don't get me wrong i am very happy but when people ask how long it took and your like "oh 3 years" its a bit diminishing lol!

BUT! Thank you  I am trying.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Saturday - PUSH - 24.8.2013*

Trained Push today! Fck it felt good.

I wanted today to concentrate a lot more on completing good solid rep patterns...rather than going 12, 10, 8, 8, failure

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press

Warm Set - 50KG - 12 Reps

Set 1 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 65KG - 7 Reps - GET THAT 8 NEXT TIME!

Incline Dumbbell Flies

Warm Set - 40KG - 12 Reps

Set 1 - 50KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 50KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 50KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 60KG - 6 Fully stretched slower reps - Gives me a nice burn.

Clean & Press

Warm Set - BAR - 12 Reps (X2)

Set 1 - 50KG - 6 Reps

Set 2 - 50KG - 6 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 8 Reps (Sweating a lot right now)

Set 4 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 5 - BAR - PRESS ONLY - 12 Reps

Cable Push Downs (Negative Superset)

Set 1

50KG - 12 Reps

25KG - 10 Negatives (OUCH!)

Set 2

40KG - 12 Reps

20KG - 10 Reps

Set 3

40KG - 12 Reps

20KG - 10 Reps

With CGBP last week i noticed i was all over the fcking place so i decided to suck it up and do more comfortable weights... still - i felt good completing my challenge.

EZ Bar Close Grip Bench Press

Set 1 - 40KG - 12 Reps

Set 2 - 40KG - 12 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 12 Reps

Set 4 - 45KG - 8 Reps

Set 5 - 45KG - 8 Reps

Dips

Set 1 - BW - 12 Reps

Set 2 - BW - 12 Reps

Set 3 - BW - 12 Reps

Set 4 - 10KG - 6 Reps

Set 5 - 10KG - 6 Reps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Saturday - PUSH - 24.8.2013*
> 
> Trained Push today! Fck it felt good.
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Sunday - CARDIO - 25.8.2013*

With it being bank holiday weekend - i knew i was goiing to probably overdo it on treats so decided to chuck cardio in on sunday instead of resting.

*Cardio*

Fully Inclined Power Walking - 10 Minutes

Bike Tabata - 20 Second FAST - 10 Second SLOW (x8)

15 Minute flat run (treadmil)

*ABS*

Cable Crunches - 5 sets of 25

Knees Up with Medium sized ball - 3 Sets of 15

Reverse Crunches - 3 Sets of 12

Slow Leg Raises - 3 Sets of 10

Finished with about 7 minutes HIIT cardio - was fcked lol!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - PULL - 26.8.2013*

Woke up reasonably early and felt achey as no rest as of yet - Did a 30 minute slow paced jog in the sunshine (9.00AM) ! was nice! and then hit gym...

Fully Inclined Power Walking - 10 Minutes

Wide Grip Cable Rows

Warmup X2 - 22.5KG - 12 Reps

Set 1 - 37.5KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 37.5KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 37.5KG - 8 Reps

Dead Lifts -

Warmup - BAR - 12 Slow Reps

Set 1 - 60KG - 10 Reps

Set 2 - 90KG - 5 Reps

Set 3 - 110KG - 3 Reps

Set 4 - 115KG - 2 Reps

- I will now be doing the following 4 sets of 5 reps from now on - just so i can meet some real solid ground with them. I think i will benefit more from this if i slowly increase my max 5 rep weight rather than just going as heavy as possible but only pushing 2 or 3 reps. So yesterday was as followed...but will be changing.

Bent Over DB Rows

Set 1 - 20KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 20KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 20KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 20KG - 8 Reps

Seated DB Concentrated Curls Superset with Standing Hammer Curls

Set 1 -

Seated - 10KG - 10 Reps

Hammer - 12.5KG - 8 Reps

Repeated this for a total of four sets.

Pull Up's

Set 1 - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 6 Reps

Set 3 - 6 Reps

Set 4 - 5 Reps

Set 5 - 5 Reps

- This was performed throughout my workout - when going to get water top up or just walking past pull up bar!

Finished with 8 sets of tabata on the bike. Quick and simple.

@simonthepieman

- What i said about dead lifts? is that okay to do that...will that be most beneficial?

- Pull Ups, If i do narrow pull ups - i can do them in sets of 6 i recon, however, wide grip i cannot do these for ****! I will happily keep trying but literally sets of 3 or 4 lol...

Also should i do all my pull ups in one lump exercise ? or is it okay to split here and there.

Hope ya cool man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Monday - PULL - 26.8.2013*
> 
> @simonthepieman
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Tuesday - PUSH - 27.8.2013*

Going to be training better rep ranges finally! Hopefully will go to plan...

7 Minutes full incline power walk

DB Bench Press

Warm Set - 40KG - 12 Reps

Set 1 - 75KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 70KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 70KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 70KG - 8 Reps

DB Incline Flies

Warm Set - 30KG - 12 Reps

Set 1 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 60KG - 8 Reps

Clean & Press

Set 1 - 40KG - 10 Reps

Set 2 - 40KG - 10 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 10 Reps

CGBP

Set 1 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 2 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 3 - 40KG - 8 Reps

Set 4 - 30KG - Negatives to Failure

Cable Push Down Super Set

Set1

40KG - 12 Reps

20KG - Negatives to Failure

Dips

Set 1 - BW - 10 Reps

Set 2 - BW - 10 Reps

Set 3 - BW - 10 Reps

Set 4 - BW - Negatives to Failure

10 Minute HIIT

DIET

7.30am - 6 Eggs Scrambled

10.30am - Tuna & broccoli

1.30pm - Chicken breast salad

4.30pm - Mackerel fillets & broccoli

5.45pm - gym

PWO - 2 scoops whey - 7g creatine - 10g glutamine

8.00pm - Chicken, Baked spud & broccoli

Before Bed - 2 scoops whey - 5g glutamine - 2tbsp peanutbutter - 200ml Almond milk

This will be the finished result!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Wednesday - REST - 28.8.2013*

Jheeez! Woke up with the worst doms in my triceps ever today LOL! I have to type all day on a keyboard this should be fun. Yesterdays work out went really well - i hit about 95% of what i wanted and come out the gym dripping with sweat and arms shoulders and chest throbbing.

Today is rest day and what i like to call my feeding day!.

DIET

7.00am - 5 Eggs scrambled

9.00am - 2 scoops whey, 2tbsp peanut butter

11.00am - Chicken salad

1.00pm - Tuna with broccoli

3.30pm - Mackerel fillets with broccoli

6.30pm - Chicken, baked spud, broccoli

9.30pm - 2 scoops whey with almond milk

equates to around - 2454cals	77.9f	297.6p	146.3c

Early night tonight - gotta skip gym tomorrow as have a funeral to go to! will have to train legs friday at home and final pull session due Saturday.

Im nakered - Havent rested since last friday - tonight will be a dream.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

quick Q for ya -

I lost 3lb last week....if i lose 3lb again or more...is this bad ?

Or is this acceptable?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> quick Q for ya -
> 
> ...


Depends how fat you are. If you are getting stronger in the gym, i wouldn't worry about some early rapid fat loss.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> quick Q for ya -
> 
> ...


It's fine.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey @SCOOT123, great achievement so far losing all that weight, your looking great. Will keep popping in to see how you are doing


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Hey @SCOOT123, great achievement so far losing all that weight, your looking great. Will keep popping in to see how you are doing


Thanks sweetheart! wish i felt great lol - never be happy i recon! Will keep an eye on yours


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thursday - REST - 29.8.2013*

Not my usual rest day but due to circumstances

-cousins funeral

-theory driving revision to smash out

I decided to rest again - will be finishing my PPLP - Legs(Saturday morning) - Pull(Saturday evening)

Diet yesterday consisted of...

993cals	35.8f	170p	6carbs

I had this during the morning/day - i also had 2 diet cokes at the wake - skipped all food there.

However in the evening i was V NAUGHTY! and had a meal from KFC - still behaved with a bottle of water lol oh the irony!

The meal it's self equates to 1335cals - so i have over 2000 for the day which could be a lot worse but i still feel like ****e!

Woke up like i had a hangover - didn't touch a drip of alcohol yesterday.

Scoot!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Friday- REST - 30.8.2013*

So!

Got my theory tomorrow - (23 and still don't drive - thats what being fat and lazy does to ya)

****ting my pants as i don't feel i have revised enough - i blame the gym lol!

Diet today will be my usual low day however skipping morning meal and fasting til 10 as i had a treat last night and will do tomorrow evening between the hours of 5pm - midnight+ as my GF loves food.

1875cal	67.5f	241.6p	81.3c

10am - Chicken salad

1pm - Tuna with some mayo

4pm - 2 scoops whey

6.30pm - Mackerel fillets, baked spud & broccoli

9.30pm - 5 Eggs scrambled

I know i shouldn't calorie defect that high but it will make me feel good about myself as i really do splash out Saturday evenings and yesterday - really wish i didn't eat that KFC i feel like **** today. GREASEY BONEY ERUGH.

Scoot!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Friday- REST - 30.8.2013*
> 
> So!
> 
> ...


**** it mate.

Don't stress around the KFC, it's a **** in the ocean. Keep up the good work


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Friday- REST - 30.8.2013*
> 
> So!
> 
> ...


Good luck with the theory test.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> **** it mate.
> 
> Don't stress around the KFC, it's a **** in the ocean. Keep up the good work


LOL thats what my GF says "oh it's only one day" - i just get scared of becoming old McFatso again 

I will get over it haha! Hope your good dude!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Good luck with the theory test.


Thank you K8T


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Saturday- PULL/LEGS - 31.8.2013*

Today i weighed my self!

Lost 1 pound LOL ffs owell better than nothing - to be fair i havent done hardly any cardio this week and only been to the gym twice. I feel lazy as sin.

Going to my theory test in about half hour then will be training Pull at the gym...CHEAT DAY!

Diet

8.00am - 5 eggs scrambled with 1 slice of brown bread + 1 tbsp ketchup

11.00am - Protein shake with peanutbutter and almond milk

GYM!

post gym - 2 SCOOPS WHEY

6pm onwards - whatever the fck i want


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't remember the last time I had KFC, I can remember I had a large Pizza Hut at the same time though :lol:

All the best with your journal mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Friday- PULL/LEGS - 31.8.2013*
> 
> Today i weighed my self!
> 
> ...


Looks like an exciting day for you. Have fun mate with the journal


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Sunday - PUSH - 1.9.2013*

Happy first of the month!

Passed my theory yesterday - 46/50 thank fck!

Feel really energetic today :S so going to use this and go smash a push session out. I am going to evening go back and try 5X5 on all exercises today and see what sort of weight i can max out on! should be interesting havent done it in about 7 weeks (5X5 that is) sorry @simonthepieman - i will continue as usual from tomorrow.

LEGS / PULL / PUSH / LEGS -  The week i have been dreading lol!

Then continue with my man choirs.

Ironing

Washing

Hanging up

cooking

cleaning

 Diet today is 3 meals for the day - reasonably healthy.

Will post exactly what i have later.

TO THE GYM!!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

one more Q.

I noticed my body is still very new to 8 - 12 rep ranges! insane how much i CANT lift with these reps.

5X5 i used to do constantly - would you say my body may have got used to that ?

Ive got from 85KG(5REPS) on DB Bench down to 65-70KG(8REPS)....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations on passing your theory test :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> one more Q.
> 
> ...


Those numbers look about right. No stress bro. Progression is far more important than numbers. Just keep em moving up.

You'll be moving the big boy weights in no time


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Congratulations on passing your theory test :beer:


Thank you K8T! Not long before i will be on the road i hope.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - LEGS - 2.9.2013*

So, a new week begins! 4 pounds lost in 2 weeks isn't completely awful i guess! Workouts getting more intense as weights going up.

I have legs to train today! will be doing the following...

LEGS

Smith Squat (5 x 5)

Calf Raises (3 x 12)

Stiff Dead Lift (4 x 8)

Olympic Squat (4 x 8)

Leg Press (4 x 8)

Quad Curls (3 X 12)

Cardio (Incline 5.0)	(10.0 speed 1min) -> (6.0 speed 30secs)

Cable Crunches (4 x 25)

I enjoy cable crunches and really want to step my cardio up a gear this is why i have included.

Diet for the day

7.00 - 6 Eggs Scrambled

10.00 - Tuna with Mayo

1.00 - Chicken in a brown roll

4.00 - Makerel Salad

pwo - 2 Scoops Whey

dinner - Chicken, 50g brown pasta & Veg

before bed - 2 Scoops Whey, Peanut Butter & Almond milk(yum) / *SEX & a pint of water*  hehehe

@simonthepieman

I have purchased brown pasta (100g = 60g carb)

I will be having this instead of baked potato in the evening - this is okay yeah ?

Also brown roll today is a one off as im fcking starving and me nana made me a fresh one lol! haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Monday - LEGS - 2.9.2013*
> 
> So, a new week begins! 4 pounds lost in 2 weeks isn't completely awful i guess! Workouts getting more intense as weights going up.
> 
> ...


Except the fact brown pasta tastes like ****e. it's fine.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Except the fact brown pasta tastes like ****e. it's fine.


Whattttt

eww white bread and white pasta tastes like dog shizer!

I love my brown


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Whattttt
> 
> eww white bread and white pasta tastes like dog shizer!
> 
> I love my brown


brown food takes like grown stuff.

Yucky. do not want


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Tuesday - PULL - 3.9.2013*

Legs went fantastic yesterday! Woke up this morning and felt like i had been dragged through an alley in soho! V tired might have something to do with playing Call of duty until 12.30 and my mrs is living with me at the minute so obviously nights become later!

Will aim to get to bed for 10 tonight !

Will be training PULL today  ouchy time.

Dead Lift (5 x 5) - Sticking to solid weights - did 90KG last time, will do 95KG tonight.

Bent over Row (4 x 8) - 20KG Dumbbells last session - proceed to 22.5KG Dumbbells

T Bar Row (4 x 8) - 50KG(2x25 plates at the end of a olympic bar) - Will attempt 60KG tonight

Barbell Curls (4 x 8) - 30KG Barbell - Will try the 35KG barbell tonight for as many sets as i can

Cable Curls (4 x 8H) -> (4 x 12L) - I do superset - 8 reps heavy - 12 reps light and repeat x4

Pull Ups (30 during workout) - i jump on the bar during workout when i can!

Cardio (Incline 5.0)	(10.0 speed 1min) -> (6.0 speed 30secs) - Around 15-20 Minutes depending how fooked i am after work out!

Cable Crunches (4 x 25)

Diet today...

7.30am - 6 Eggs scrambled with cajun spices and basil

10.30am - 1 Piece salmon & Broccoli

1.30pm - Tuna & Broccoli

4.30pm - Mackeral fillets & Broccoli

pwo - 2 scoops whey 7g creatine 10g glutamine

Dinner - Chicken breast, 50g Brown Pasta & Broccoli

Before bed - 2 scoops whey, 1tbsp peanut butter, 10g glutamine

Fishy day as my mum had some spare salmon she cooked! made life a tad easier for the night!

BRING IT !!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

Just remembered - tomorrow is my rest day as is friday...

I usually use friday as my MID day and up the cals etc....

However tomorrow i am due to go to dinner with my Mrs's Dad - I know the meal will be something like Pork chops and potatoes something like that a good old big cooked dinner...

What you suggest i do for the day ? use tomorrow as my mid day ?

Maybe i could eat my breakfast and lunch - but skip the meals inbetween to compensate for the dinner!

Really wanna lose more than a pound this week lol >.>


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Days are interchangeable. So it's cool.

If you want to lose more weigh. Lower the low days.

I personally don't eat between dinner and midday on low days. That helps with calorie control


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't go in the end LOL so it was fine.

Okay - i will see how much weight ive lost this week come Sat - then i will look at removing the meal at 4pm and just waiting until dinner.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thursday - PUSH - 5.9.2013*

Had a nice good rest yesterday - Good amount of sleep and bodys feeling nice!

Today i will be doing the following

DB Bench Press (5 x 5)

DB Incline Flies (4 x 8)

Clean & Press (4 x 8)

CGBP (4 x 8)

Cable Push down (4 x 8 Heavy) -> (4 x 12 Light)

Dips (3 x 12)

Cardio has stopped until Saturday as i have been helping my mate get back into training and he refuses cardio.

Diet

Meal 1 - 6 Eggs / 2 Pints of water / cuppa green tea

Meal 2 - Chicken breast with Broc

Meal 3 - Tuna with Broc & tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 4 - Makerel fillets with Broc & tbsp Olive Oil

PWO - 2 scoops whey, 7g creatine & 10g Glutamine

Meal 5 - Chicken, 50g Brown pasta & Broc

Meal 6 - 1scoop choco whey, 1scoop vanilla whey, 2tbsp crunchy peanutbutter, 200ml almond milk (leave in the fridge for 30 mins) - YES!!! my favourite meal of the day. IN-FCKING-SANE.

BRING ON THE TRAINING BOY!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Training went fantastic yesterday.

My triceps really took a battering!

Feeling a lot less bloated around my stomache now nearly 3 weeks in. Also my abs are showing a lot more at the top of my stomache (especially in the morn)

Food today is my usual but i thrown in some brown bread and cous cous to up my carbs to about 110g.

Bring on cheat day tomorrow - Scones and cream calling me.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Saturday - LEGS - 7.9.2013*

Happy good morning today - 3 pound lost and a total of 7 pound over 3 weeks...which could be better but i think i am losing at a sensible rate.

I skipped a lot of cardio this week also - will be getting back on that next week! Mornings definately.

LEGS TODAY!

Smith Squat	(5 x 5) - Decided to incorporate these but go as heavy as i can 5X5 - i really feel leg press i get more benefit from.

Calf Raises	(3 x 12)

Stiff Dead Lift	(4 x 8)

Leg Press (4 x 8)

Quad Curls	(3 X 12)

Cardio - then help my mate whos new to training with some compound movements and what not!

Enjoy your weekends people!

@simonthepieman

If you go to the first page - check my pics and stats - 3 weeks done hopefully i am not losing to much or to little!

HAVE A GOODEN! PEACE OUTTTTT


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd say 7lbs in 3 weeks is amazing work and the perfect rate. Fast, but maintable. Great work.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - PUSH - 9.9.2013*

Started another week training with my friend! which is good for me - we push eachother although hes a lot weaker and not as good with form etc - it's nice feeling teaching him things i have learnt from here.

Workout was the following....

DB Bench Press - *5X5 - 80KG, 75KG, 75KG, 70KG, 70KG* - Form was spot on!

DB Incline Press - *4X8 - 65KG, 60KG, 60KG, 60KG*

Clean & Press - *4X8 - 45KG, 40G, 40KG, 40KG*

CGBP - *4X12 - 40KG, 40KG, 40KG, 40KG*

Cable Push Down - *8 Reps Heavy - Supersetted - 12 Reps Light x3* - THIS BURNS!!!

Weighted Bench Dips - *2x 20KG plates on my legs - 8 Slow Reps x4*

Finished with HIIT for 5 minutes and 75 cable crunches!

Diet was my usual - however i skipped dinner and dessert - i just had a big peanutbutter protein shake after gym. 

@simonthepieman

Have you experienced this on a cut ? appetite going low ? I am not even hungry since sunday...today i feel the same! feel like i am not hungry and getting my eggs down me this morn was a task....

I have restructured my diet though! you said you dont really do mid afternoon eating! so i thought during this time of supressed appetite i will take advantage...new layout looks like....

7.30am - 6 Eggs with 100ml milk

10.30am - Chicken breast with Veg

1.30pm - Tuna salad with a brown roll

Inbetween - i might have some fruit if i feel low!

5.30pm - gym -

7/7.30pm - PWO - 2 scoops whey, 7g creatine, 10g glutamine

8.30pm - Chicken Breast, 50g Brown pasta & Veg

11.00pm - 2 scoops whey, 1tbsp peanut butter, 10g glutamine & 200ml Almond Milk

Macros look like

1900cal - 70g fat - 225g protein - 75g carbs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The plan of the diet is to reduce appetite. That's the biggest obstacle with cutting.

Try eating tastier food  or holding out in eating for as long as possible and eating a big meal when you are mega hungry.

If you can feel full on 1900 cals. That's great. Would you rather be hungry?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> The plan of the diet is to reduce appetite. That's the biggest obstacle with cutting.
> 
> Try eating tastier food  or holding out in eating for as long as possible and eating a big meal when you are mega hungry.
> 
> If you can feel full on 1900 cals. That's great. Would you rather be hungry?


Okay bro i will just carry on as i am! thanks for help!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - PULL - 10.9.2013*

Felt really strong and energetic today - drank a lot of black coffee through the day maybe thats fcking why!

*PULL*

Deadlift -

*5X5 - 100KG, 100KG, 110KG, 120KG, 130KG*

T Bar Rows -

*4X8 - 40KG, 40KG, 40KG, 50KG*

Bent Over DB Row -

*4X8 - 22.5KG, 22.5KG, 22.5KG, 25KG*

Spider BB Curls -

*3X8 - 20KG, 20KG, 25KG*

Cable Curl Supersets -

*8 Reps Heavy into 12 Negatives Light*

Diet went spot on today! Getting easier dealing with eating so little as my appetite is becoming some what ****!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*THURSDAY - LEGS - 10.9.2013*

Today is one of me faves now! leg day - really loving stiff deadlifts at the minute.

Feel like **** today though as i just ate a cookie for someones birthday in the office : (! one slipup in 3 weeks! fcking gutting. Extra 20 minutes on treadmill tonight i think!

Anyways moving on!

I will update weights i hit later tonight !

Smith Machine Squats -

*5X5*

Calf Raises -

*3X15*

Stiff Deadlift -

*4X8*

Leg Press -

*4X8*

Quad Curls -

*3X12*

Light Barbell Squats

*3X15*

Cardio & Abs to finish


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> *THURSDAY - LEGS - 10.9.2013*
> 
> Today is one of me faves now! leg day - really loving stiff deadlifts at the minute.
> 
> ...


Don't let a bit of a slip on diet worry you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> .
> 
> Feel like **** today though as i just ate a cookie for someones birthday in the office : (! one slipup in 3 weeks! fcking gutting. Extra 20 minutes on treadmill tonight i think!
> 
> ...


Dude. That's an eating disorder right there. Chill


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

@Talaria

I have allways been a fatty so i just get worried is all! My girlfriends constantly telling me to stop and chill lol i need to learn to listen.

Si, i weighed myself this morning (6 days since last weigh in) - apparently ive gone from 13.3 UPTO 13.11 ....LOL ? Stupid digital scales. I am just going to use mirrors from now on and only weigh myself if i feel im getting to fat or thin. Mind fck equipment or what!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> @Talaria
> 
> ...


Are you taking progress photos? How are you looking

On this diet your weight will yoyo as you will go from being dry and depleted to wet and full.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you taking progress photos? How are you looking
> 
> On this diet your weight will yoyo as you will go from being dry and depleted to wet and full.


Yeah Si i have been taking photos but every 3 weeks.

No problems now i will just weigh myself to make sure im not going crazy one way.

And continue photos as idc about weight to much right now.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - PULL - 16.9.2013*

Righttt checking back in! been a hective past week as i have moved out of my house and in with my girlfriend and her mum lol! crazy times.

Anyways! todays diet is looking like...

7.00am - 6 eggs scrambled

10.00am - 170g 0% Fat greek yogurt with 1tbsp honey

1.00pm - Tuna - Broccoli

4.00pm - 50g Almonds

5.30 GYM!

PWO - 2 scoops whey / 7g creatine / 10g glutamine

8.30pm - Chicken, brown pasta & broccoli

Before bed - 2 scoops whey / 7g glutamine

Just purchased grenade fat burners again - i used these before and they helped however my diet wasnt 100% then - hopefully the effects should be slightly better this time ! especially when it comes to hunger.

Pull

Deadlifts -

*5X5 - 100KG, 100KG, 110KG, 120KG, 130KG*

Bent over row -

*4X8 - 20KG, 20KG, 22.5KG, 25KG*

Lat Pull Downs -

*3X8 - Machine Weights*

Incline Curls -

*4X8 - 12.5KG, 12.5KG, 12.5KG, 15KG*

Cable Curls Superset -

*3X 8HEAVY -> 12LIGHT*

Finishing with HIIT cardio and 100 cable crunches with little rest inbetween.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Woah! been one hell of a busy week - still managed to train but my diet and stuff hasn't been spot on.

Been finalazing my moving situation! all sorted now - going to finish a couple more bits this weekend then im back in action.

@simonthepieman

I am going to try a Keto diet for a few weeks - seen good results with your help! spoken to a few people and done a lot of reading in regards to this and sounds interesting.

Also going to be doing a lot more 5x5 or 3x5 training as i enjoy it greatly and feel i have learn the exercises pretty well. This should hopefully help me start increasing weight week by week i hope.

Hope all is well! will update next week!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck mate. I'd advise not to change too many things at the same time.

Otherwise you won't know what is working the magic.

Let me know if you need help with anything


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hia. Just had a bit of a catch up in here.

Firstly, great work on the weight loss, real acheivement, massive well done. :thumbup1:

Also picked up on the scales thing....they can be a complte mind fvck so if you're using them, use them as a guide only and not as gospel. They can mak you doubt what you've achieved and de-motivate at times.

Measurements, pics, and clothes are a good indicator, taking pics at the same time, in the same mirror etc, same with measuments and just use scales as a rough guide.

Anyway, looks like you're putting some great work in! :thumb:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you @Keeks


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Monday - LEGS - 23.9.2013*

Although i am going to start doing 5X5 training on everything - i like to seperate most leg exercises from this as i do truly believe volume hits me more in this area.

Training will be as followed...

HIIT - 10/15 Minutes alternating between flat and incline.

Squats (5 x 5)

Stiff Dead Lift (4 x 8)

Calf Raises (3 x 8)

Barbell Squat -> DB Lunges	(3 X 8) SUPERSET

Leg Press (3 x 8)

-ABS-

Cable Crunches (3 x 25)

Knees up (4 x 12)

Reverse Crunches (3 X 12)

Increasing abs and cardio now - i can really feel my stomaching eating itself away! i feel great at the moment!

New diet looks like -

7.30am - 170g Greek yogurt - 1 tbsp natural honey

10.30am - Tuna & Broccoli

1.00pm - 6 Eggs scrambled

4.00pm - 50g Almonds

5.30 - TRAINING

PWO - 2 scoops whey - 10g Creatine - 10g Glutamine

8.00pm - Chicken Breast & Broccoli

Before Bed - 2 scoops whey - 10g glutamine

Works to roughly -

1776cal 101.5fat 203.5proteins 18carbs

Most food marinated with -Olive oil / cayenne pepper / paprika ! Gonna keep sugar intake as low as poss 

Dam im gonna be hungry mofo!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Tuesday - PUSH - 24.9.2013*

Ouch! My chest and upper part of my tris were throbbing and shaking when i left the gym - i didn't even shower there cos i was aching so bad - couldnt even do my dutys as a man when i got home to the mrs either cos my stomache was completely mashed - lets just say laying like a dead horse comes to mind lol!!

*WORKOUT*

7 Minutes - fast run on the treadmill

DB Bench Press - 5X5

85KG - 4 REPS

80KG - 5 REPS

80KG - 5 REPS

80KG - 5 REPS

80KG - 5 REPS

DB Incline Press - 3X5

65KG - 5 REPS

65KG - 5 REPS

65KG - 5 REPS

DB Flies - 3X5

45KG - 5 REPS

45KG - 5 REPS

45KG - 5 REPS

Clean & Press - 5X5

60KG - 5 REPS

55KG - 5 REPS

55KG - 5 REPS

50KG - 5 REPS

40KG - 5 REPS (Slow controlled negatives with an explosive push and squeeze at the top) - This really hits my shoulders.

Close Grip Bench Press (EZBAR) - 5X5

70KG - 5 REPS

60KG - 5 REPS

60KG - 5 REPS

60KG - 5 REPS

60KG - 5 REPS

Weighted Bench Dips (a bench and a base infront of me - weights slapped on my legs)

70KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

30KG - 12 Negatives

Then proceeded to *ABS*

Knees Up -

4X12REPS

Cable Crunches -

5X20REPS

Finished with 5 Minutes HIIT - sprinting 20 seconds - jogging 10 seconds

That was Scotty all burnt out and pumped to fck - Good session in my eyes.

Diet ran perfectly aswell 

@simonthepieman

My gym has been fully refurbed! squat rack with bench and everything - should i start using this? i gave it a go last weekend and jeeez im weak on bench press compared to my dumbbells lol

Hope your well and your rugbys working out - watch them knees at your age pal!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> *Tuesday - PUSH - 24.9.2013*
> 
> Ouch! My chest and upper part of my tris were throbbing and shaking when i left the gym - i didn't even shower there cos i was aching so bad - couldnt even do my dutys as a man when i got home to the mrs either cos my stomache was completely mashed - lets just say laying like a dead horse comes to mind lol!!
> 
> ...


a fatty fell on my foot so i haven't played in 3 weeks lol.

Stick to the dumbells for now. Swap when progress is about to halt.

But get your b!tch as$ squatting.

Be carefull with this new routine, that is a lot of heavy volume there!!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> a fatty fell on my foot so i haven't played in 3 weeks lol.
> 
> Stick to the dumbells for now. Swap when progress is about to halt.
> 
> ...


LMAO! oh nah that sucks dogs balls.

Okay and okay i willl - i am getting burnt out at points but i think to myself it's most likely diet ? i am eating peasant like.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> LMAO! oh nah that sucks dogs balls.
> 
> Okay and okay i willl - i am getting burnt out at points but i think to myself it's most likely diet ? i am eating peasant like.


if you want to do that many exercises, drop down to 3 sets for each. Quality not quantity. Focus on progress over volume. It's a marathon not a sprint.

If you are cutting, then then high volume will not offer any extra benefit. Get in. Hit PRs, work on weak spots, get out and recover. When you increase the cals, add in more volume then


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> if you want to do that many exercises, drop down to 3 sets for each. Quality not quantity. Focus on progress over volume. It's a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> If you are cutting, then then high volume will not offer any extra benefit. Get in. Hit PRs, work on weak spots, get out and recover. When you increase the cals, add in more volume then


Okay i will look at cutting down the amount of sets to 3 and keep at steady quality reps!

HIT PRS? Whats this?

I started KETO on Monday -

1800 cals - 100g fat - 200g protein - 20g carbs.

Could or should i increase my fat ? i seen some people hit around 200g of fat on keto - maybe ill look to increase next week when i go shopping. Cottage cheese or something could suffice.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay i will look at cutting down the amount of sets to 3 and keep at steady quality reps!
> 
> HIT PRS? Whats this?
> 
> ...


Hit PRs = match or exceed your personal record/personal best.

What you are you doing isn't Keto. you need approx 35% protein, 65% fat for your calorie sources for keto. Thats just a low carb diet.

I'm not going to tell you what to do mate, but i don't think you need keto right now. and if you are, do some more reading and do it right 

you are like many young lifters who just start learning you want to do it all and do it now with the attention span of a puppy in a messy butchers.

Just focus on getting the basic right, continue making progress and as progress stalls, bring in a single new variable to continue progress. You will make great progress, but recovering from a crash is far more difficult than avoiding one


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Hit PRs = match or exceed your personal record/personal best.
> 
> What you are you doing isn't Keto. you need approx 35% protein, 65% fat for your calorie sources for keto. Thats just a low carb diet.
> 
> ...


Okay so for example my bench press? What would you suggest for example

3x5 reps - on what weight ranges if you go from what ive been doing.... 80KG ? as i am stable on this?

Also mate i want you to tell me what to do - your knowledge exceeds mine and im far from an arogant little **** to not listen  so please if you advise i don't need to do keto right now - then i will not! I will carry on with this low carb diet / my general diet as im seeing good results - Body fat is definately decreasing and just feel a lot lighter / a hell of a lot less bloated.

My stomache fat has gone from say wobbly jelly - into a more solid smaller amount!

*All thanks to you * 

I will be posting new pics up next week (6 week mark) so from that you can probably decide what would be best.

Cheers brother!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay so for example my bench press? What would you suggest for example
> 
> 3x5 reps - on what weight ranges if you go from what ive been doing.... 80KG ? as i am stable on this?
> 
> ...


Cool, stick to the plan. Keep having refeeds from time to time. it will keep your metabolism high. I've got a busy week this week with work, but lets catch on email over the weekend


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Long time since here! been really concentrating on getting my foods in and my sleep in!

I got legs today ! training will be as followed...

*Squats*

BAR - 12 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

65KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

75KG - 8 REPS

*Stiff Dead Lift*

60KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

80KG - 8 REPS

85KG - 8 REPS

*Calf Raises - Machine*

150KG - 10 Reps

155KG - 10 Reps

160KG - 10 Reps

160KG - 10 Reps

*Leg Press*

150KG - 8 Reps

155KG - 8 Reps

155KG - 8 Reps

140KG - 8 Negatives

*DB Lunges*

10KG - 8 Reps

12.5KG - 8 Reps

12.5KG - 8 Reps

12.5KG - 8 Reps

Cardio and Abs to finish !

- Trained this last week twice and went really well. This is one day of exercise i do really enjoy for some reason.

Diet has changed a bit - more fatty!

2000cals / 150f / 180p / 15c

Seems to be doing the job - i feel a lot less bloated since cutting carbs right down - Just cannot wait to bulk now - sick of eating like a cnut.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Long time since here! been really concentrating on getting my foods in and my sleep in!
> 
> I got legs today ! training will be as followed...
> 
> ...


keep going pal.

I've hardly trained in the past 2 months. I've had shingles, busted my foot and had my wisdom teeth out on Friday so on a liquid diet at the moment. As soon as i'm back to being able to chew i am going low carb too for a few weeks. In fact my diet and training will be pretty similar to what you are doing at the moment.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

some nice quads there considering your faggety squats


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> some nice quads there considering your faggety squats


I want gear man LOL i wanna be a machine **** being natty everyone in my gym since the refurb have gone steroid mad !


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

fabulous work hun  keep up the good work x


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> fabulous work hun  keep up the good work x


Missed this  Thank you!

Been a bit stand still at the moment finished moving stuff and had a weeks holiday so will be getting active on here to track!

You got a journal ? x


----------

